# My latest ride-1940 roadmaster -before and after pics---



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of my latest ride- A 1940 Roadmaster. You never know what is under the crust........This bike is a really nice rider.....
http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/1940 ROADMASTER/


----------



## robertc (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a 37 Overland that I purchased at an estate sale that looked like a rust bucket. A good washing, a can of WD-40, a little compound, wax and a whole lot of effort went into cleaning my bike up. I can tell you put a lot of time and elbow grease into cleaning your Roadmaster up. Don't it make you proud to know what it looked like then and what it is now. It turned out beautiful. Take it out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to agree with Robert. You did a great job. Plus you did a great service in helping to preserve a complete original that could have easily fallen into the wrong hands and then...who knows what. I'm starting to realize that everyone seems to have their own methods of getting the kind of results that you have achieved with your bike. I like to take my time removing the surface rust and actually enjoy going over the entire bike inch by painstaking inch. It's so gratifying when you've finally gotten it down as far as you can go and are able to pull out that rich patina. Again, job well done, and you should be proud, that was a lot of hard work!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! As we all know that the trend was to RESTORE or just PART OUT these bikes 10 plus years ago.I never have liked restored as the original finish has a far more better look to it .Besides you don't have to worry about getting a scratch while riding it! Remember it was only painted once..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow hats off to you. Great job and great bike...


----------

